# Custom built cribs?



## djanaba (Jun 9, 2008)

Hello everyone!

We're looking for a crib for our little one. Browsing through scores of websites has shown me cribs that are too flimsy/cheap (particleboard? really?), too bulky, the wrong kind of ornate, or simply not to our taste style-wise. The woodworkers in my family aren't interested in this project, so I turned to this forum…

There are some beautiful cribs in many LJs profiles. Kudos!

So here's the question: how does one go about having a custom crib built? Do you have any recommendations? We're looking to blend the best of the commercial world (adjustable mattress height, side rail which is moveable) with true artistry (inlaid work on the side panels). I'm not even sure what to estimate such an adventure might cost. Your input is invaluable. Thanks in advance!

Lisa


----------



## acanthuscarver (Mar 27, 2008)

Lisa,

The best way to find someone to make a custom piece is to ask friends and neighbors if they know of someone who does this sort of thing. If you can't find someone through friends and neighbors, check in some of the consignments shops in your area. They may have craftsmen who are associated with their shop that they can recommend. Local historical societies and museums are also good places to ask about craftsmen…check with the curatorial folks not the ones at the reception area…although I've gotten good recommendations from receptionsists at museums. If you go the museum route, try a smaller one that has furniture on display similar to the style of crib you'd like to have made. In other words, don't try hitting up the Shaker Museum in NYC to find someone who does Queen Anne furniture or a Frank Loyd Wright knock off. Trying to get through to the MET might be more frustrating for you than trying to find a craftsman to make the crib. There are a ton of ways to track down competent crafts people. It should be fairly easy to find someone in the NYC area to help you. If not, feel free to email me and I'll try to give you some other avenues of attack. Good luck with your quest.


----------



## Zuki (Mar 28, 2007)

Check with Russel. I believe that he has built a couple.

http://lumberjocks.com/jocks/Russel


----------



## matter (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi Lisa,

Most of the woodworkers that I know shy away from doing cribs, except for their own family. This is generally because of the liability issues associated with them. Nobody wants a lawsuit or lifetime of guilt due to an unforeseen accident or design flaw.

One thing you may consider is buying a pre-fab and having someone do the inlays/decorative work for you. This way you have the intrinsically safe design of the mass marketed world, but the detail of a craftsman. The guys I know who would shy away from making a crib for someone else would almost surely do some detail work on the head/foot boards.

Just a thought.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Also Karson

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/1041


----------

